# 6 months difference



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

9 months difference-3 three month TRAINING cycles -i`m 5"9 and now still 11"6 stone :smoke: http://www.geocities.com/easternhassassin/index.html


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey mate u hav made very good gains in a short period of time. nice won. keep it up:lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That looks just like my dog but a bit lighter.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

you look bigger than 11 stone mate, decent build and good work!


----------



## kriusa (Jul 30, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> 6 months difference-2 three month TRAINING cycles -i`m 5"9 and now still 11 stone :smoke: http://www.geocities.com/easternhassassin/index.html


Nice website


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like you have filled out a bit, well done mate. Keep it up!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

yep, defnitly in the bicep and shoulder area. good work


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Arms are way bigger, good job.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for kind words peeps-20 rep squats with a trap bar(due to worn vertebrae)try `em-love my doggies


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres a couple of recent pics-after doing dbol for 9 weeks at 15 mg`s a day with weekends off


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lookin thicker, and leaner! keep it up!


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

lookin good cal m8  bet u scare the norfolk farmers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not as much as i scare those sheep


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> not as much as i scare those sheep


now why is it i kinda beleve u m8


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Abs are looking killer.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lats are looking very good, chest seems to be pulling out nicely, nice work


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

actually my abs are a bit porky still-i lost a bit of fat in the last few weeks cos i hurt my back and i couldnt train-just walked the dog alot-didnt lose no muscle size-which was a bonus


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i actually did a full body workout once every 4 days whilst on the dbol-i do usually split my exercises into 2 workouts-

full body:

20 rep squats with a trap bar

single leg calf raise 3x15

incline bench 2x5 and a back down set of of 8 reps

military press 2x5 and a back down set of 8

chins 5x5 with bodyweight(thats why theyre last and i do them quite slow)

split routine which i`m now starting:

A

20rep squats

single leg calf 3x15 +1x 20 with no weight

incline bench press 3x6+a back down set 0f 8

close grip incline bench press 3x6+ aback down set of 8

B

20rep squats

single leg calf 3x15 +1x 20 with no weight

lying l flye 1x10(rotator cuff s)

military press 3x5 +a back down set of 8]

chins 5x5(thats why theyre last and i do them quite slow)

bicep curls 1x8+reverse curls 1x6+regular curl1x6

i`ll probably add an exercise on workout a.

i do grip training 2x a week

i dont use heavy weights-i dont do a full range of motion on some exercises-the only exercise i really concentrate on is my squatting-i add 5lbs (at the mo)on each time i squat and 1lb a week on all other exercises-i finished my last training cycle on 20x125kg`s(squatting)took a few weeks off-have restarted my new cycle at 20x105-will work back up to my top weight over 3-4 weeks and carry on adding 5lbs aweek for as long as i can(or till my back gives up)i`ll happily drop arm exercises when the weights are hard and only squat once a week-hope thats useful dude


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

you have a body that reminds me of jonny wilkinson. you look very good.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You dont do any bench work crazy?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes mate i left off the word press after incline bench and close grip bench(i want to start dipping)-when i did the full body routine i dropped arms altogether(partly do to an injury)i dont usually do biceps curls at all,but i usually always do the close grip bench press-i want thick arms - i`m not a bicep boy-they seem to grow from chins,but i thought i `d try some bi curls for a change-i like to stick to the same basic routine week in week out(depends how the body is holding up)(40 next year:boohoo: )


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good mate - how come you stayed on the Dbol for 9 weeks? Did you keep your gains? / any PCT? 

Nice Abs :smoke:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i do my dead lift/squats with a trap/shrug bar so i get the best of both exercises-i have back problems and this is the only exercise i can do.

was going to do dbol for 10 weeks cos it was such a low dose(but well worth it)-i did pct with clomid and 6 oxo ididnt feel as i needed it - ihad some transdermal trib which i used as well-if i hadnt already bought the clomid and spent all my money i would have used nolva-

tha pic in my avatar is before i did the dbol(after a chest day),but the small pic was a back day-my chest didnt grow ,but i put on back thickness and leg sizeits difficult to say how much weight i put on -8lb`s initially-then 7lbs,but i started creatine straight after -so you could argue i put on 5lb`s-further more cos i ****ed my back just as i was going to start training-i could only do walking for 2 weeks and my are abs are way more visible-

i looked at the dbol as a way of not being so prone to injury and therefore allowing me 2 months of solid training-

i will be trying the cycle again,but this time will be making my own transdermal test(boldenone base powder)-to go with it-i dont want to rely on anything to make me big except my training-but i will take something to enhance it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont worry Crazy, I am 46 and still going strong.

I stick to basic compounds myself and just love them.

The bicep boys are in every gym, I have many in my gym.

It is the posers in their tank tops that just kill me.

Pump up the biceps then stand in front of the mirrors admiring themselves.

usually in my way

The cell phone **** get me too, talking on the phone while working out.

Who in the hell would take a cell phone in the gym unless they were taking pictures?...........Hell, probably in the mens locker room


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i like my curtains!:smoke:


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

really good progress buddy  excellent infact


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as for mobile phones-i think theyre the devils tool-hate em-it`s like having another person in the room with ya-as for people who cant survive without them..........arrrgggggggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Alright mate,

Gonna be the dutch uncle here, as I love being everyones buddy in the convo lounge, but I get deadly serious when it comes to business.

Good physique overall, but you seem to lag glaringly in the shoulder department - and I see the 'V' only in your lower picture (which I hope is the 'after' pic!!) I wonder if that's a symptom of you not doing any bench work - which in turn I suspect is because of your bad back. BUT...I note you're doing sitting OHP's, which tell me your back isn't THAT bad...throw in some standing BB rows, if your back allows. Some standing flys will be very, very good for shoulder width.

Other than that, pretty good...and you don't look 39, I would have guessed around 30!!

KS


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nice one -i like critical-i do do inline bench press(all the time) -i cant do barbell rows-i`m stuck with chins and shrugs-i always thought my shoulders were quite good,but i was looking last nite and your right -they re not growing much at all-maybe they were good at 10 stone,but maybe the rest of me is catching up-if i`m honest i havent got ant body parts that i`m satisfied with-nice one keep it coming-food for thought

and this what is up with my back (written by an nhs doc rather than one of the many osteo/chiro`s i have seen over the years)---

a dysfunctional L4/5,disc joint has virtually no flexion at all and minimal extension.he also has reduced extension between L4 and S1.he has reduced movementat the right sacroiliac joint as well.the sacroiliac joint movement is probably secondary to his lumbar problem--

- i was given 1 stretching exercise!!!!!!!finally got another appointment end of april-my gp is an ****-

it took a while to be able to military press-still use a belt tho-can just about do barbell curls-cant do anything that involves leaning over-i can only train with weights cos theres no impact-i started from a bare bar on most exercises to acclimatise/strengthen my back-i pretty much live around my back-which sucks!but i do understand why you think my back issnt to bad-it took years to convince a doctor-i look too good-lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

legs- i do have them heh heh heh!

ive put on 2" this year - now 23".


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and then i read BRAWN :lol:


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Hi cal :beer: Looking good as always i see


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lean as hell, I like it.

What are those on the table in pic #2 hemostats in some sterilization solution?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol- no mate theyre just some really old bottles on top of my radiator with a pair of scissors in one of them-

i`m not a home brewer-more like a home grower-heh heh heh


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got ya.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

now been training properly for 18 months-

now finishing up a 30mg 7 week dbol course-

and weighing 12 stone.














































just got the results for my MRI scan on my back and need a new disc-

ive needed one for 5 ish years!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

this is what i`m doing now-

A

20 rep rest pause deads(or squats)depends how you look at it,but not with a full ROM cos of my disc problem

3x6military press with 1 backdown set of 10 reps

6x5 chins(or 5x5 when chinning from chains in ceiling)done with good form and no dropping and bouncing.

B

20 rep rest pause deads(or squats)depends how you look at it,but not with a full ROM cos of my disc problem

3x6 incline bench with 1 backdown set of 10

(i`m toying with doing them rest /pause style at a later date)

5x10 dips-done with good form and no dropping and bouncing.

at the start of this training cycle i was doing gripwork for both A+B but dropped this when i hit my squat/dead pb-

its now gone from 150kg to 165kg.

i train once every 4 days.

ive basically been specializing on trapbar lifts for 10 months now and theyve been the key to my success


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

how much did you weigh in before and after pics?

you look like the rock in your display picture


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in my previous pics i might have been 11 stone 4 or 6 not sure-

i put on several pounds when i started drinking my calories-

ive put on around 5 lbs from dbol-


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

ok rock

what drinks did you have to get the calories up?


----------



## n33d4r3st (Jun 27, 2006)

looking excellent cal, i hope i look that good when im 40

in the after pics you look like brad pitt in fight club,

not in the face, but hey you cant have everything

just messin , good work m8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`d rather look like the rock than brad-

mind you he did get to shag jennifer anniston!

cats milk-

all i did was blend up an increasing amount of oats,add a banana and a pint of skimmed milk-

and drink 3 a day-

cos i dont work i cant afford protein powders(i havent used them in the 18 months either)so i have a can of tuna 30 mins later(3x day)

i think milk is a great source of protein if you can handle the lactose-

and of course most importantly-

i read BRAWN.


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

whats brawn?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres my weaker body parts-

(due to my disc problem i couldnt squat/dead at all before 18 months ago)



















brawn and beyond brawn are 2 good books which changed the way i train-

as you can tell from my pics i havent looked back since-

pm me (anyone) with your email addy and i`ll send you a free copy of beyond brawn.

hope thas cool with the mods!


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

your legs dont look bad, what do they measure?

thx for the pm


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theyre roughly 23 1/2"-

proportionate-

but my calves.......

theyre next!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> brawn and beyond brawn are 2 good books which changed the way i train-
> 
> as you can tell from my pics i havent looked back since-


Dont these books look at natrual body building?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes they do-

i just added some dbol when i hit my pb in my 20rep restpause work.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

crazycal1 said:


> yes they do-
> 
> i just added some dbol when i hit my pb in my 20rep restpause work.


Thats cool dude, I bought the books and read them, good read, but I never used the workouts in there as I was using gear at the time and with the increased recovery I wanted to train more.

Well done with your progress

J


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i reckon i could have trained more often if i wasnt training legs every workout-

just gotta adapt the principles to suit!

bottom line is poundage progression!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

looking good mate, especially in the shoulders and chest

but have you been getting new tattoos as well?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i wish i could afford some new ink-i cant tho!

if i remember rightly there in BRAWN there are some examples of squatting training cycles based on results from russian weightlifters-

which would have been gear assisted!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just started the book two days ago and its 500 pages so I will be reading every day.

I think that if you have a good training cycle for a natural lifter that is getting good results then the results are magnified with gear.

I am not so sure you need to change the principles much.

As long as you are getting stronger the body will adapt to the stimilus.

I have not made it yet to the training principles but I cant wait actually.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Looking good dude. :lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lean........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hows it going hakks?-

i aint been around for a while!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycal1 said:


> hows it going hakks?-
> 
> i aint been around for a while!


Its goin good man.

I am on Vacation and tried to drive home yesterday but the traffic was so bad from Memorial day hollday I turned around and came back.

Worse traffic I ever saw ever. Took a half an hour to drive 9 mines and I had 100+ miles to go.

I said screw it and came back.

I will leave in a minute, traffic should be about 80 miles an hour today.

Or in the time it took to drive 9 miles I will be able to do 40


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

your ripped and very balanced, I think your 85% of getting that excellent granite hardness that we'd all love 

What about the wheels though  - lets have em'


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sounds like a nitemare dude-queues do my head right in!

had to lose me old white bully at the weekend-gutted...

hope your dawgs doing ok.



> What about the wheels though  - lets have em'


top pic mate.

(btw no excuses but i got a torn disc and cant squat/dead full depth so i do the best i can)

nowt worse that a man who wont post his legs up


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> sounds like a nitemare dude-queues do my head right in!
> 
> had to lose me old white bully at the weekend-gutted...
> 
> ...


sorry there old chap, missed em, actually look nice and developed, fair play to ya, keep up the great work. eace:


----------

